
Supersingular Isogeny Key Exchange - based2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersingular_isogeny_key_exchange
======
api
Assuming it stands up, SIKE and its variants are probably the leading PQ
replacements for Diffie-Hellman and RSA type key exchange primitives. This is
because their key sizes are small, not much larger than ECC.

